# nice day for AJ's



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

well after a couple of months i decided to splash the boat that has just been sitting in my driveway and try for my luck in the GOM. Left the house 0630, boat in the water at cinco bayou. no humitity and comfortable temps got to love sept. they were catching some bait in th e pass and it looked like herring but i pressed to the west. hind site is always 20-20 and i should have pickled up a few live ones. the game was to hit my AJ hole and do some jigging. i thought i had more butterfly jigs and promptly lost mine to what i believe was sharks. the line kept coming back all frayed. so we dropped down some sibikis and struggled for some rubies. took awhile but we got our three man limit. nothing huge 30-34 inchers but cant wait for some blackend AJ. went searching for mingos and couldnt find em. did find some triggers and some white snappers which is fine by me. btw those white snappers make some of the best sushi. tried trolling to see if anyone was home but the water was off and only hit some bobos. ended up at the concrete rubble around 25 m sw of the destin pass. there was a commercial boat reg out of panama city anchored, fishing and culling at the same time. what a waste, that boat left a trail floating snappers that streatched for a long long ways. they left the spot which on my plotter was VP6B (N30 08.490 W86 49.046) and there was some nice structure there...it was also a desert and stripped clean. i know people have to make a living but come on.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

You should have taken pics of that wasteful commerical boat and reported it. They have to vent just like the rest of us, and it's Fed law to have on board Venting tool , dont sound like they care to use it !!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

samiams said:


> well after a couple of months i decided to splash the boat that has just been sitting in my driveway and try for my luck in the GOM. Left the house 0630, boat in the water at cinco bayou. no humitity and comfortable temps got to love sept. they were catching some bait in th e pass and it looked like herring but i pressed to the west. hind site is always 20-20 and i should have pickled up a few live ones. the game was to hit my AJ hole and do some jigging. i thought i had more butterfly jigs and promptly lost mine to what i believe was sharks. the line kept coming back all frayed. so we dropped down some sibikis and struggled for some rubies. took awhile but we got our three man limit. nothing huge 30-34 inchers but cant wait for some blackend AJ. went searching for mingos and couldnt find em. did find some triggers and some white snappers which is fine by me. btw those white snappers make some of the best sushi. tried trolling to see if anyone was home but the water was off and only hit some bobos. ended up at the concrete rubble around 25 m sw of the destin pass. there was a commercial boat reg out of panama city anchored, fishing and culling at the same time. what a waste, that boat left a trail floating snappers that streatched for a long long ways. they left the spot which on my plotter was VP6B (N30 08.490 W86 49.046) and there was some nice structure there...it was also a desert and stripped clean. i know people have to make a living but come on.


Saw the same boat early in the morning at the Tennico. Mingo massacre to say the least ! They were floating all over the place. Dolphins were having a field day.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

dailysaw said:


> Saw the same boat early in the morning at the Tennico. Mingo massacre to say the least ! They were floating all over the place. Dolphins were having a field day.












Was this the rig you saw? Not a one was vented! Killed more than they kept!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

samiams said:


> that boat left a trail floating snappers that streatched for a long long ways.


IDK what to say, that's:thumbdown:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Those guys need to be taken out to the swamp and tied to a stump. And left to rot.

I hope you can figure out who it was and report them to the proper folks.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Ron19 said:


> Those guys need to be taken out to the swamp and tied to a stump. And left to rot.
> 
> I hope you can figure out who it was and report them to the proper folks.


u dont see the boat in my pic....thats them! if its not the above boat it is another one. i fished next to them for hours and watched. they tossed them back in as fast as they could get um off the hooks. i guess they figured since the dolphins were eating them it was ok. :thumbdown:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I know that boat and they are assholes, they've bombed a few of my spots after running up on me when I was anchored, and now that I think about it the spot was about 25 miles SW of the destin pass were the drop off from 90 to 110 is.


----------



## buntin (May 2, 2011)

got a name on that commercial guy?


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Do you remember name of boat?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

buntin said:


> got a name on that commercial guy?


On my phone I can zoom in and see a name on the front but my eyes are bad. I can send ya the original pic


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Great report by the way! We had a mixed bag similar to yours


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, I saw those guys about three weeks ago on the Antares. They were pulling up 8in Mingos at what seemed to be 50 at a time! When I pulled up next to them they gave me a dirty look when I waved. They then proceeded to yell at me about where their anchor was located when I was trying to anchor. I was offset by about 50 yards and they still yelled. I think they wanted me to leave but I settled in parallel to them only to see the massacre of those small Mingos. Man, I catch a mingo smaller than 10inches, it usually goes back in the water! Pretty damn sad!


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

i want to say that was them.. i should have taken a pic... Lydie somthing or other out of Panama City


----------

